# Snake strangles eats crocodile near mt isa



## veenarm (Mar 3, 2014)

Amazing images: Snake strangles, eats crocodile near Mt Isa | News.com.au


----------



## Burnerism (Mar 3, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 3, 2014)

that's something you don't see everyday .


----------



## Shotta (Mar 3, 2014)

Damn Nature, You Scary!!


----------



## MrThumper (Mar 3, 2014)

View attachment 306652


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 3, 2014)

Incredible, the power of olives.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 3, 2014)

I think that link should be in the "when does it take two people to handle" thread lol.


----------



## ReptileWatch (Mar 3, 2014)

This would of been amazing to see in person!


----------



## NicG (Mar 4, 2014)

This article has more photos ...
Snake eats crocodile after epic fight in Queensland

They refer to it as a water python, but surely that's an olive. Even the distribution suggests that it has to be L.olivaceus ...
AROD > Reptiles / Squamata / Pythonidae / Liasis | AROD.com.au


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 4, 2014)

This one was posted by Michael Cermak on the scales and tails site and this one was taken recently in Cairns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdav70 (Mar 5, 2014)

so it was definitely an olive? some people were initially saying scrub python, though the belly looks pretty white for an olive. what is the general consensus?


----------



## rvcasa (Mar 7, 2014)

Olive. 

(at most could be confused by a water python, but hardly ever a scrub!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigguy (Mar 7, 2014)

It is most definitely an Olive Python. It is the first time I have ever heard of this species eating Croc's. Water Pythons have a reputation for eating small crocs, so it looks like Olives have now joined their ranks

Regarding the other pic of the Water and the Scrub fighting, that Scrubbie was lucky it was released by the birders. It looked like it did not have long to live.


----------

